# I finally did it!!!



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

I had highlight for years now, and I got sick of it a little bit. I mean I loved being blonde, but I needed a change. So I was going back and forth do it or not to do it. And finally I did it! The first day as a brunette I was not sure what to wear or what type of makeup will look good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But now I got use to it and kind of like it. By the spring time I will go back blonde, I think. I am still blonde inside.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is the pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Before:








After:


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 6, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  I'm loving the darker hair color on you!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my hubby still in shock, when I ask him if he likes it or not, hes answer is: "I have to get use to it". LOL


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 6, 2008)

I LOVE the darker color on you. It really brings out your eyes and gives your face a nice glow. Very Pretty!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the dark hair too! I don't have as many highlights as you did, but the ones I have I want to dye over and go a little darker for autumn/winter.. 

This came out nice!! did you do it yourself or go to a salon?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you look quite pretty with dark hair!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

I went to salon. My hairdresser was like lets put some lowlights and I was like NO!!! I just want one color for fall/winter time and thats it. So he matched it up to my real hair, did the all over color and thats it. So much cheaper too!!! haha... i was paying so much money for the highlights.


----------



## Brittni (Oct 6, 2008)

you're gorgeous either way.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh damn, I should have looked here before I posted my own topic on this.

looks great on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




did you get it professionally coloured? did they have to treat it red before going brunette? what shampoo/conditioner do you use? has it faded much?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

This looks gorgeous - the colour is so rich and glossy.  Perfect for your skintone.  You look wonderful!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you all!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_Oh damn, I should have looked here before I posted my own topic on this.

looks great on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




did you get it professionally coloured? did they have to treat it red before going brunette? what shampoo/conditioner do you use? has it faded much?_

 
Yes, I did go to the salon. They did not do any treatment. Just colored with tone number 5 and thats it.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your hair both colors but the brown just makes your features pop! It's Gorgeous! I would dye my hair brown if I had blue eyes, I think it's the prettiest combination!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 7, 2008)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

The brown gives so much warmth to your face! I love it!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks so beautiful dark! I love dark hair because i think it is so sexy and seductive! 

It really looks great!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you girls!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

you look fabulous as a brunette!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 10, 2008)

omg a) You're GORGEOUS!!! b) I loooove the brown on you! Im a natural brunette as well and I was PLATINUM blonde for the longest time- but i did it myself and it kicked my hair's ass.. It was sooo hard to go brunnete but once I got used to it I LOVED IT.. you will seriously be SO HAPPY in like 2 months when you get uber used to it- and so will hubby ;-)

ps- I recommend some mad gorgeous red lipstick! Going brunette taught me to reallllly expand my makeup colors!! And red looks AMAZING on brunettes (and freaking susanne- who apparently,thanks to her avatars, looks good in EVERYTHING... haha!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the darker hair..You look so HOT!!! Great color choice


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_omg a) You're GORGEOUS!!! b) I loooove the brown on you! Im a natural brunette as well and I was PLATINUM blonde for the longest time- but i did it myself and it kicked my hair's ass.. It was sooo hard to go brunnete but once I got used to it I LOVED IT.. you will seriously be SO HAPPY in like 2 months when you get uber used to it- and so will hubby ;-)

ps- I recommend some mad gorgeous red lipstick! Going brunette taught me to reallllly expand my makeup colors!! And red looks AMAZING on brunettes (and freaking susanne- who apparently,thanks to her avatars, looks good in EVERYTHING... haha!)_

 
MMmmm... I have to try my CoC l/g like TODAY!!! I did not use it since i became brunette.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!
I know, Susanne is our role model!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 16, 2008)

i think the dark hair suits u better


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

I also loved your blonde hair, but you look gorgeous as a brunette as well


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 16, 2008)

blonde is nice but brunette is even better!!! I love dark hair with light eyes!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 16, 2008)

I think you look gorgeous as a brunette, especially with your light eyes!  I agree; red lipstick will look awesome! Congrats on the new look!


----------



## happy1234 (Oct 18, 2008)

I really like it dark too.


----------

